# Riversdale 1973-1976 Radio Officers



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember quite a few names and still have two close friends in the UK from that time - Kevin McNicolas and Peter Corkill. Other names I remember are:

Al Steel
Colin Wright
Toschack
Alan Diggory
Neil Brenner
Charlie Brennan 

So many forgotten names almost forty years later - anyone out there? It's been a long time. I last saw Peter and Kevin in 2000 when I visited the UK - was living in South Africa at that time.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

You were the year after me.


----------



## dkin (Apr 12, 2014)

My name is David Kinrade and completed course in June 1974 along with Graham Beale and Peter Harper-Roberts


----------

